# Can mice eat



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Meadow hay, marigold, parsley, beetroot, alfalfa, oat flakes, nettle, pea flakes, carrots, dandelion, birch leaves, popped wheat, ribwort, popped corn, cornflower, corn flakes, rose petals, peppermint, red clover petals. All dried and cleaned. Friend gave me a bag of it as treats.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

my mice love oat flakes and pea flakes and I use them often .... They like corn flakes but they are used as treats rather than a staple diet. Meadow hay can be used as mine also love it .... not sure about the rest x


----------

